# sweet body kit for pathfinder!



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

That thing is pretty pimp, indeed.

The frontend pics in your second post look like what a skyline would look like, if they made it into an SUV


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

No, no, no, no, no! Wayyyy too much! Not on an SUV! Nope! Maybe if it were a little more subtle. Don't get mad. Just my opinion.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Now that I've looked at it a little more, it's not so bad. It does look very, very tough, but it doesn't have the performance to back up it's aggressive look. It doesn't have to. I'm just sayin'. But I retract my previous statement. It looks good.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

I think that looks pretty tight. What's not to like about SUV's with a nice kit? PIMP rides, just cruise, no speeding tickets, and plus chicks dig it!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Looks like an Isuzu Axiom.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I like...and its white---- so it cant be WRONG....lol


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

That thing is straight pimp. Sharpest Pathy I've seen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

pretty savage what have you seen for early d21 body style


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Airfinder1, go to www.nopionline.com. They have body kits for Pathfinders. Well, I dunno about '90-'95, but they do for mine - 1989 (2dr).


----------



## HolySdrJR (Jul 23, 2005)

I want a body kit for a 96!!!!!!!

Will the 95 fit at all? Does anyone know?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's pretty pimp 
reminds me of a storm trooper :fluffpol:


----------



## CuLTclasSiC (Jul 27, 2005)

...or a spaceship that they ride in :thumbup: I like it


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

HolySdrJR said:


> I want a body kit for a 96!!!!!!!
> 
> Will the 95 fit at all? Does anyone know?


Whoa!!! My last post on this thread was Mar 2003!!!!!!! Anyway, I highly doubt a body kit for a '95 (if one even exists) would fit a '96. 1996 started a new body style. It wouldn't work.


----------



## HolySdrJR (Jul 23, 2005)

I know man, I'm grabbing at straws here! LOL, check out my last vehicle at car domain and you'll see why I wanna change the Pathy...

S-10 
and
The Pathy


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah, but that s10 was like that from the factory. Your Pathy is nice/clean. You can still do stuff to it, but as far as a body kit goes, I think you'd have to get one custom made. Is it 4wd? You don't want a kit on a 4x4 anyway. That wouldn't look right. You can always do paint, sounds, and different wheels. You kind of went from one "Xtreme" to another - no pun intended. But you most certainly upgraded! No diggidy doubt about that! Do some web searching. Maybe you'll find one or someone willing to make you one.


----------



## HolySdrJR (Jul 23, 2005)

The S10 was certainly NOT like that from the factory. Sure, they sell S10 eXtreme's but this one was a lot different. I am being defensive, that was my baby! lol, I know how much work went into that truck.
I was bent on a kit for a while, but now I realize what it is that I am looking for. Something to make it DIFFERENT than every other Pathy out there. I saw an Xterra, an Infiniti Qsomething something, and a Pathy all lined up in a parking lot. They all look pretty much the same. I want my vehicle to stand out, as much as possible. I know that I wont be able to use my 4x4 if I put a kit on it, so I'm thinking my options are limited... I'll think of something though. I just can't find anything aftermarket for the Pathy's...


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

That looks sweet, but whats the little mirror above the driverside headlight for?


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

imeric said:


> That looks sweet, but whats the little mirror above the driverside headlight for?


i think it's for blind spots, see them alot in japan & europe.

if they made a kit like that for my '05 it'd be on!


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

it will lost the essence of being an SUV


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

ak47m203 said:


> it will lost the essence of being an SUV


Not necessarily. He wants it to stand out/be different. A body kit on a 4wd SUV would do that, but it would give it a "street racer" type look. I guess it would lose some of that essence. On the very, very serious side, there's no limit to what you can do to make an ordinary SUV stand out. All it takes is immagination, time, and most importantly - money. If money is not a problem, you can get all kinds of body mods and custimization done. Shaved handles, chopped top, lamborghini style doors, loud paint, 70" sunroof, whatever. Put your personality into it. I bet you can find a body kit from an american made suv and customize it to fit your Pathy if that's what you REALLY want. Anyway, I'm just rambling now. Laytuh!


----------

